# Dropbox pas de partage lors de clic droit sur dossier



## Piouky (30 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

Je viens d'installer dropbox et j'aurai besoin d'un peu d'aide.
Il me semble que lorsqu'il est installé, on peut partagé n'importe quelle dossier qui se trouve sur le mac en faisant un clic droitartage:dropbox

Or moi je n'ai pas de partage lorsque je fais un lic droit sur un dossier?

Avez vous une idée
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Aliboron (30 Avril 2010)

Piouky a dit:


> Il me semble que lorsqu'il est installé, on peut partager n'importe quel dossier qui se trouve sur le mac


Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible avec n'importe quel dossier qui se trouve sur le Mac. Pour ce que j'en sais, on peut partager n'importe quel dossier... qui se trouve dans le dossier "Dropbox" (et encore, je crois bien que c'est plutôt "n'importe quel fichier" - pas dossier). 

Concernant le clic droit, je ne suis pas en mesure de vérifier pour le moment. Ceci dit, il risque d'y avoir problème au moins avec Snow Leopard, qui n'accepte plus trop les ajouts dans le menu contextuel...


----------



## momo-fr (26 Mai 2010)

J'ai aussi une question sur DropBox, je souhaite l'utiliser sur une compte ayant des droits restreints (contrôle parental), je n'ai pas pu l'installer sur ce compte mais réussi sur le compte admin (normal).

J'ai choisi à la création de mettre le dossier DropBox dans le dossier partagé des comptes utilisateurs, ceci de manière à avoir accès depuis la session sous contrôle parental.

Ensuite j'ai installé DropBox sur le compte à accès restreint et j'ai pu choisir le dossier DropBox qui est en partage. Jusque-là ça marche.

Par contre, si j'ai bien accès aux différents dossiers de ce DropBox, je peux consulter le contenu et le copier, il est impossible de déposer quelque chose dedans, alors que dans la racine du dossier partage c'est possible.

De même en partageant des dossiers depuis d'autres comptes, la synchronisation (création des dossiers) ne c'est réalisée qu'avec le compte admin et pas le compte restreint.

Je ne sait si c'est très clair&#8230; bref, comment bien gérer DropBox dans ce contexte ?   :mouais:

Bon, ben on va toujours profiter de la remontée du topic pour le déménager dans la bonne section du forum !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible avec n'importe quel dossier qui se trouve sur le Mac.



Effectivement, pour que le partage soit possible il faut que le dossier à partager soit dans le dossier Dropbox.

Ensuite clic droit sur l'icône du dossier > Dropbox > Share this folder....


----------

